# T-Boat vs Gato Class



## comiso90 (Sep 30, 2009)

Both great machines. 

The T-Boat played a critical role in strangling the Afrika Corps in the Med and hunting other U-boats in the North Atlantic.

The Gato class slaughtered Japanese shipping and with out a doubt, shortened the war... Imagine if she had reliable torpedoes!!!

You have to purchase 100 subs for both Atlantic and Pacific duty... which do u buy?



Gato class submarine - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
.






.




British T class submarine - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
.


----------



## RabidAlien (Sep 30, 2009)

Nuttin against our British buds, but I'm gonna go with the Gato's. Give them reliable torpedoes and the war could be a lot shorter in the Pacific. How many freighters delivered their goods after hearing that tell-tale "klonk" as a dud torpedo bounced off the hull? How many Japanese troops showed up for battle armed and ready because their troopship made it through, and their supply ship dropped off enough food to keep them only half-starved, and well armed? How many Japanese torpedoes took down good Allied ships because their carriers were still floating? Given good weapons, the Gatos would have made a serious dent in the Japanese war-plan.


----------



## lesofprimus (Sep 30, 2009)

Gotta agree with u RA, the Gato with decent torps shortens the War....


----------



## comiso90 (Sep 30, 2009)

RabidAlien said:


> Nuttin against our British buds, but I'm gonna go with the Gato's. Give them reliable torpedoes and the war could be a lot shorter in the Pacific. How many freighters delivered their goods after hearing that tell-tale "klonk" as a dud torpedo bounced off the hull? How many Japanese troops showed up for battle armed and ready because their troopship made it through, and their supply ship dropped off enough food to keep them only half-starved, and well armed? How many Japanese torpedoes took down good Allied ships because their carriers were still floating? Given good weapons, the Gatos would have made a serious dent in the Japanese war-plan.





lesofprimus said:


> Gotta agree with u RA, the Gato with decent torps shortens the War....



The Brit boats *did *shorten the war... It's easy to argue that w/o them, Rommel would have received more supplies and captured the Suez canal. That would have been a mess.. prob no D-Day in 1944

certainly the yank boats shortened the war too even with sh!tty torps.

Aside from shortening the war, why would you buy the Gato over the T- Boat?


----------



## Shortround6 (Sep 30, 2009)

The answers are in the Wiki articles. 

For fighting in the Med you take the smaller boat. a slightly smaller asw target. Transit distances are short. going back to base for more torpedoes is only a few days. 

For fighting in the Pacific you take the Bigger boat,the Gato. 3,000 more miles of range, longer time on patrol given the transit distances, 24 torpedoes vrs 14 for combat duration once targets are found. 

If you have to buy 100 subs you can buy more than one class/type

British orderd the Amphion class for fighting in the Pacific.


----------



## comiso90 (Sep 30, 2009)

Shortround6 said:


> The answers are in the Wiki articles.
> 
> For fighting in the Med you take the smaller boat. a slightly smaller asw target. Transit distances are short. going back to base for more torpedoes is only a few days.
> 
> ...



I agree.. it's the same old tired scenario.. "which is better".. of coarse there are missions that are better suited to each. I just want to learn more about each boat.


.


----------



## fastmongrel (Sep 30, 2009)

For the Pacific and Indian ocean it has to be the big USN Gato because of its habitability. For European coastal waters I would go for a Royal Navy U type. 

HMS Upholder commanded by Lt/cdr Wanklyn was the most succesful RN submarine with 119,000 tons sunk during 24 patrols over 16 months.


----------

